# English as a second language



## foreveradreamer

I need to write  *English as a second language* in as many languages as possible please.


----------



## tie-break

inglese come seconda lingua (italian)
anglaise comme deuxième langue (french)


----------



## frone

Here you are (hehe, unique expression, btw) 

 Indonesian: "*(Bahasa) Inggris sebagai bahasa kedua*"


----------



## Crescent

Russian: Английский как второй язык. 
Spanish: Inglés como el segunda idióma.


----------



## jester.

German: Englisch als Zweitsprache.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*İkinci dil olarak İngilizce*


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Angličtina jako druhý jazyk

Jana


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Englanti toisena kielenä*


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
Angielski jako drugi język.


----------



## xOoeL

Permíteme corregir la versión en español:



Crescent said:


> Russian: Английский как второй язык.
> Spanish: Inglés como el segunda idióma.



Inglés como segundo idioma.


----------



## estudiante2102

French: Anglais comme une deuxième langue
Russian: Английский язык как второй язык
Italian:Gli inglesi come una seconda lingua
Norwegian: Engelsk som en andre språk
Chinese: 作為第二語言的英語

(Dans le cas où vous vous demandez, j'ai des amis de ces nationalités qui m'ont aidé avec certaines des langues)

~Elizabeth


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *Engelsk som andrespråk*


----------



## estudiante2102

Attendez! J'ai trouvé plus d'amis, qui parlent même plus de langues.

Portuguese: O inglês como uma segunda linguagem
Japanese: 第二言語としての英語
Dutch: Engels als een tweede taal

Bien, ceux-là sont tous les amis que je connais. Je n'ai pas plus de langues pour vous dire. Espérez que ceux-ci ont aidé!

~Elizabeth


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *אנגלית כשפה שנייה*


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: "anglès com a segona llengua"


----------



## linguist786

*Arabic:* (correction appreciated)

الإنكليزية كما لغة ثانية
[al-inkiiziiya kamaa lugha(tun) thaaniya(tun)]

*Urdu:*

انگريزى دوسرى زبان كى طرح
[angrezii duusrii zubaan kii tarah]

*Hindi:*

अंग्रेज़ी दूसरी भाषा की तरह
[angrezii duusrii bhaashaa kii tarah]

*Gujarati:* 

અંગ્રેજી બીજી ભાષા ની રીતે
[angrejii biijii bhaashaa nii riite]



			
				tie break said:
			
		

> anglaise comme deuxième langue (french)





			
				estudiante2102 said:
			
		

> French: Anglais comme une deuxième langue


It's: 
*Anglais comme deuxième langue*  
(not anglaise, and no article (une) needed)
Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Maja

Serbian:

Engleski kao drugi jezik. (Cyrillic: Енглески као други језик.)


----------



## elroy

linguist786 said:


> *Arabic:* (correction appreciated)
> 
> الإنكليزية كلغة ثانية
> [al-inkliiziiyya kamaa lugha(tun) thaaniya(tun)]


 Almost perfect.


----------



## jazyk

> Portuguese: O inglês como uma segunda linguagem


Melhor: inglês como segunda língua


----------



## cuchuflete

estudiante2102 said:


> Italian:Gli inglesi come una seconda lingua
> 
> ~Elizabeth



Is your Italian friend, by chance, a not very good machine translator?  The translation is incorrect.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

estudiante2102 said:


> Italian:Gli inglesi come una seconda lingua
> 
> 
> ~Elizabeth





cuchuflete said:


> Is your Italian friend, by chance, a not very good machine translator?  The translation is incorrect.



The correct translation is: "L' inglese come seconda lingua".


----------



## avalon2004

Greek:*
τα Αγγλικά ως δεύτερη γλώσσα */ta angliká os dhévteri glósa/


----------



## Flaminius

estudiante2102 said:


> Chinese: 作為第二語言的英語


Also 英語作為第二語言, which strikes me as more general.

Note: The two phrases are written in Taiwan script.


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian: *angļu valoda kā otrā valoda


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *--- angol mint második nyelv /sounds strange to me/


----------



## lettore

Crescent said:


> Russian: Английский как второй язык.


Ciao,
Honestly, I would expect: Английский как иностранный. 
But maybe I am wrong: that appears to be context-dependent.
The concept of language numbering is rather English…


----------

